# Can you log out of the site?



## Morrus (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm trying to determine whether something I'm experiencing is just me or a site error. 

If you go to Profile and the Log Out; or the forum home page and click on the Log Out link at the bottom of the page, are you able to successfully log out?  If not, do you get any particular error?


----------



## Nagol (Nov 13, 2012)

An error occurred.  Click here to logout.  The "click here" link did successfully log me out.

Here's the exact message: "An error occurred while attempting to log you out. Click here to log out."


----------



## Dice4Hire (Nov 13, 2012)

Ditto for me just now.

Allow me to clarify. If I use the profile method, I get the error above and then can successfully log out by using the link in the error message.

I went to the main forum page and got a popup that asked me if i wished to log out and when I hit yes, I was logged out with no error. There was no popup wit the profile method of logging out.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 13, 2012)

So to clarify: you got an initial error message, but were able to successfully log out?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh, and could you guys clarify which log out link you used?  It may be that they're behaving differently to each other.


----------



## Nagol (Nov 13, 2012)

Profile--Logout ==> vbulletin error page with the message "An error occurred while attempting to log you out. Click here to log out." 

"Click here" is a link.  That link correctly logs out.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Nov 15, 2012)

For months now I've been getting ENWorld's error page for logging me out, but the 2nd click works.

It's only the last week or so, since the last update that I've been getting a 501 Runtime error.


----------

